# Matapeake 4-20-13 Opening Day



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

My dad and I arrived at matapeake just before sunset and set up shop . Very windy and less crowds than we expected. First big hit was my dads and he landed an 11lb 29" Keeper rock at around 10:00 pm Now it was my turn . Around 10:45 Pm I got the hit I was looking for. I then landedk my biggest striper ever at 20lbs 39".. 
First fish on circlehook/bloodworms And second on fishfinder rig/alewife Posting pics later on Today !!!!


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks like a nice dinner to two 

Nothing like getting a PB to boot ... Congrats!


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Man I've never seen monsters like that caught there. Wow! Congrats good sirs!


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Great catch guys, congrats.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## bayfishing12 (Nov 5, 2012)

what size hook did you use on the fishfinder rig??


----------



## rainman21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice catches for both you and dad. Nice fish!!!


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

6/0 Hooks On The Fishfinder Rig


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks , Hopefully We'll Catch More Like It This Year


----------



## greenwave33 (Oct 17, 2012)

Good job fishing kid,work with your farther,never seen Adrian smile like that before.lol


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey don't u go to sat school in germantown ?


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice catches, stuff em with crab meat, shrimp , and calamari and oven bake them


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

we got the biggest fish cut into steaks and the other into fillets.


----------



## Rjdjr41 (Apr 3, 2012)

that was a nice fish you caught there you used my net to get it in and i measured your fish when yall going out again


----------



## johnnyboy86 (Jun 18, 2012)

Great job! Those are some nice fish! Those are bigger than some of the guys out in boats.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

nice fish


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

nice catch!

I basically had written matapeake off for a while. maybe it's time to roll down there again and see what is biting.
a bad day of fishing is still better than a good day at work


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

Matapeake produces for me . I like the fact that you can catch a variety of species


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

I never catch anything other than craps and perch there. I got some new gear tho, so maybe it'll make a difference tonight.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

How much to park there


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

Crabs not craps. 

It's lke $6 right? or $7


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

10$ For 24 hr parking


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Ty guys . Hey where can I find bunker near there ? I will b going there this sat night


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

UglyStickIT said:


> Ty guys . Hey where can I find bunker near there ? I will b going there this sat night


I Would Buy Any Bunker From Anywhere Because Its Frozen And Doesnt Stay Onna Hook Well. Alewife Run Infront Of Matapeake And If Your Lucky One Will Snag Your Line. Reel Em In , Cut Em Up.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice catch to the both of you.....twas good meeting you two yesterday.


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## Snookguy (May 8, 2013)

Nice catch


----------

